# How to Eat Out a Non-Op Trans Woman



## RI 360 (Jul 8, 2018)

https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/article/594mak/how-to-eat-out-a-non-op-trans-woman-oral-sex



> Everyone is different, which means pleasure is always complex. And that’s the case even for acts as common as oral sex.
> 
> For this installment of _How to Sex_, I interviewed non-op/pre-op trans women—that is, trans women who have not had bottom surgery and may never get it—about how they like to be orally pleasured. For extra context, I also spoke to and gathered tips from some professional trans sex experts. And I let them do the talking because, as trans writer Kennedy Nadler has put it: "It’s rare for a public conversation about what trans women do in bed to have a vocabulary and grammar that we decide upon.”
> Still, don’t treat the following as gospel, but merely as suggestions and inspiration. Remember, too, that being aware and receptive and communicative with your partner is more important than any sex guide you’ll read on the internet.
> ...



lmao there's nothing more a true and honest woman loves than having her girl cock sucked and scotum tickled.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 8, 2018)

wtf i hate sex now


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 8, 2018)

No one wants to go down on trannies. Article is useless.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 8, 2018)

So he put out an article on how to suck dick smfh.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jul 8, 2018)

> Mara also recommends a rimming technique she’s not sure has a name. She called it a “blow out,” which I loved. To be “blown out,” she says, means that while being rimmed, the person “fills [the rectum] with air, then uses both hands and/or mouth to finish.”


What...the...*fuck??*
*
*


----------



## ricecake (Jul 8, 2018)

JFC. Wonder why lesbians don't want to date them? 

*pushes head down* "Suck my girl cock, baby."


----------



## vhstape (Jul 8, 2018)

Non-op is a thing now, they keep adding crazy shit to the whole tranny thing


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 8, 2018)

> Mara also recommends a rimming technique she’s not sure has a name. She called it a “blow out,” which I loved. To be “blown out,” she says, means that while being rimmed, the person “fills [the rectum] with air, then uses both hands and/or mouth to finish.”



Oh, what the fuck?  why...?

Edit: lol didn't see your post @Baldur's Gait

I really don't understand this though, does anyone know why this is a thing? One of you deviants must have tried it. Why?


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Jul 8, 2018)

I have to remind myself not to go onto the farms when I'm eating breakfast.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 8, 2018)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> I have to remind myself not to go onto the farms when I'm eating breakfast.


I ate breakfast while watching the Nick Bate video of him fapping with his own shit. You get used to it.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 8, 2018)

Okkervils said:


> Oh, what the fuck?  why...?
> 
> Edit: lol didn't see your post @Baldur's Gait
> 
> I really don't understand this though, does anyone know why this is a thing? One of you deviants must have tried it. Why?


Oddly enough, this video is very descriptive of what happens.


----------



## Cure Milquetoast (Jul 8, 2018)

How To Give A Blowjob To A Man With Autogynephilia


----------



## Clop (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm starting to think troons exist solely because women wouldn't do this sick shit they're into, but the modern man is desperate enough to blow hot air up their asses. Literally.


----------



## Love And Terror (Jul 8, 2018)

Suck dick AND titties.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 8, 2018)

No comment section on this article?  LAME! It would have been filled with gold.

Cowards...


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jul 8, 2018)

Stop trying to make girldick cunnilingus happen. It's not going to happen


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 8, 2018)

I honestly would rather suck a troon dick than eat out Phil's new stink ditch tbqh


----------



## Nero Claudius (Jul 8, 2018)

I hoped something about how HRT affects sexuality and erogenous zones, not a glorified how to oral guide. You'd think that with all the transtenders who do hormones but are perfectly content with keeping their dicks we'd be seeing more studies or data on how the treatement impacts someone's life on all levels.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 8, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> So he put out an article on how to suck dick smfh.



Girldick. No need to be transphobic.



> Trans women refer to their genitals in myriad ways: Some say “clit,” “vagina,” “vulva;” some say “dick,” “girl-dick,” or “cock;” some say “junk,” some say “genitals,” some say “lady parts,” and one hilarious woman described her nether bits to me as “Brenda.” (For illustrative reasons, I’ve used anatomical terms like “glans” and “penis” at times in this piece, but have otherwise let the women interviewed describe their bodies however they prefer.)



If he's gotten the chop then it's a neo-vag, which isn't even a real vag. And if he hasn't it's a dick. Sorry, but you don't get to call your dick a clit because feels. Biology is real no matter how much in denial you are.



> “Knowing that [the clit and glans] share the same origin and aren't entirely dissimilar from each other was quite freeing to me,” says Matty Lynn. “Also, for trans women who opt to get vaginoplasty, this is the portion that is relocated/reshaped to become the clitoral glans.



Which won't look or function like a real clitoris, which has a huge network of nerves under the skin and is actually a rather large internally. It's more than just an outside nub. It's pretty complex and the nerves reach into the vagina and labia too. But pretend your surgically created skin tag is a real clit if it makes you feel better. Guaranteed it doesn't feel the same or work the same at all.



> And if your partner is into scrotum play, in _Girl Sex 101_, Moon suggests a technique she calls the “Flying Squirrel,” which involves gently gripping the scrotum skin, making sure not to grab the testes or tubes, and pulling the skin over the top of her glans. “The skin will stretch out and look glossy. You can then put your mouth right in the middle, pressing down against her clit through her scrotum. Then you can lick, nibble, and eat her out like whoa.” She adds, “Depending on what she likes done with her testes, you can either leave them alongside her clit, or tickle or stroke them. If she likes prostate stimulation, a finger inside her anus while you’re eating her out can be delightful. And if she’s a fan of muffing, fingering her this way while you’re going to town is also a great choice.”



Women don't have testicles. Muffing is something you do to women. If it still has its dick what the hell are you muffing?

Gross article that tries to treat male genitalia as women's because feels.



Nero Claudius said:


> I hoped something about how HRT affects sexuality and erogenous zones, not a glorified how to oral guide. You'd think that with all the transtenders who do hormones but are perfectly content with keeping their dicks we'd be seeing more studies or data on how the treatement impacts someone's life on all levels.



Well the article does mention that Mara's dick doesn't work too well anymore. I assume that's the case a lot of the time. Imagine destroying the function of your perfectly normal genitals like that. Of course you have to go for alternatives. I guess that's more important then anything else. I'm surprised the guide wasn't aimed at lesbians who need to learn how to suck dick if they don't want to be transphobic.


----------



## Cure Milquetoast (Jul 8, 2018)

Nero Claudius said:


> I hoped something about how HRT affects sexuality and erogenous zones, not a glorified how to oral guide. You'd think that with all the transtenders who do hormones but are perfectly content with keeping their dicks we'd be seeing more studies or data on how the treatement impacts someone's life on all levels.



Um, adknowledging any mishaps or issues with transition in any way is transphobic and invalidating. :// HRT will make a man into a hot futa beach babe with no complications whatsoever, and thats just how it is.


----------



## Trash Eater (Jul 8, 2018)

Trannies are gross and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 8, 2018)

If you won't even mix in a few dick pills with your girl pills you don't deserve to get your floppy noodle sucked on.


----------



## sperginity (Jul 8, 2018)

Nero Claudius said:


> I hoped something about how HRT affects sexuality and erogenous zones, not a glorified how to oral guide. You'd think that with all the transtenders who do hormones but are perfectly content with keeping their dicks we'd be seeing more studies or data on how the treatement impacts someone's life on all levels.


The testosterone blocker drug is ineffective in like 70% of troons so I'm betting the other 30% are the ones with useless shrunken dicks. The dudes that still have a sex drive seem to barely feminize at all. 


I wish they would publish these kinds of articles in men's magazines. They keep trying to put troons in playboy too. No one wants to see or hear this shit, all transitioners need to be made aware of how much the size and quality of their dating pool shrinks after trooning out. It's never going to change.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Jul 8, 2018)

https://youtu.be/xTKkQ5VCW7g

All I can think of while reading this


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Jul 8, 2018)

_"This can be especially true if she he gets erections"_

Fixed it for you.

_"the testicles/scrotum"_
LOL, no.
Honey, no matter how to try to twist things, this is sex with a man!


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 8, 2018)

lol no thank you


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Jul 8, 2018)

Imagining some giant tranny with a voice like Tone Loc demanding a rimjob is the sort of thing permanent nightmares are made of.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 8, 2018)

Okkervils said:


> I really don't understand this though, does anyone know why this is a thing? One of you deviants must have tried it. Why?



From what I've heard it's kind of dangerous and could cause an embolism.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2018)

HELL NO!! 

Also LOL troons trying to pretend their knob and bollocks are something else just by changing the name.

They are so fucking delusional and deranged.


According to a recent study and common sense only a few people want to date them. I wonder why LOL.

https://www.them.us/story/cis-trans-dating


----------



## sperginity (Jul 8, 2018)

Johnny Bravo said:


> From what I've heard it's kind of dangerous and could cause an embolism.


That's true for blowing air into the vagina (edit: because it can force air into the uterus), but not the rectum. If air in the rectum caused embolism farts would kill people all the time.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jul 8, 2018)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> HELL NO!!
> 
> Also LOL troons trying to pretend their knob and bollocks are something else just by changing the name.
> 
> ...


Oh cmon now, cant you imagine the sublime joy in eating ou....chewing down on your beloved tranny partner, and then looking up lovingly to see her blissful "o" face?


----------



## killmeme (Jul 8, 2018)

This was pretty amusing to read tbh, "How to give a blowie while avoiding to call a dick a dick". Feels like the author is just discovering alien genitalia.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jul 8, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> Oh cmon now, cant you imagine the sublime joy in eating ou....chewing down on your beloved tranny partner, and then looking up lovingly to see her blissful "o" face?



Duuuude, I just fuckin' ate why you gotta go do that?


----------



## Fareal (Jul 8, 2018)

It’s a dick. You are sucking a dick. For further references, pick up any issue of Cosmopolitan.

Stop trying to tell us this is fucking a woman, it’s a man, baby


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 8, 2018)

Fareal said:


> It’s a dick. You are sucking a dick. For further references, pick up any issue of Cosmopolitan.
> 
> Stop trying to tell us this is fucking a woman, it’s a man, baby



But he identifies as a woman, it's in his mind!1 Are you telling me biological sex is a thing now? Wtf?!1


----------



## Judge Holden (Jul 8, 2018)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Duuuude, I just fuckin' ate why you gotta go do that?


Because I am actually Satan incarnate, come to earth to inflict suffering on faggots like you


----------



## RI 360 (Jul 8, 2018)

Wtf the news forum is garbage now. Who moved this to an even more garbage subforum?


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jul 8, 2018)

@disky will be happy to slurp that dick cheese.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jul 8, 2018)

This sounds like an excellent way to get intestinal parasites.

The only way I would eat out a tranny is if it were the Apocalypse and we had to take a group vote on who to cannibalize.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 8, 2018)

Wait... so you're supposed to pull the balls UP and OVER the dick/extra long clit/whatever it's called?!! I don't have that kinda anatomy, but I would suspect that would be difficult and painful if even possible.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jul 8, 2018)

_>TFW your screaming asian manlet bites your feminine penis in just the right way





_


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 8, 2018)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Wait... so you're supposed to pull the balls UP and OVER the dick/extra long clit/whatever it's called?!! I don't have that kinda anatomy, but I would suspect that would be difficult and painful if even possible.


I hope they move on to more extreme actions, like pounding nails into their partner's scrotum, or slathering their assholes with barbecue sauce as they sit on fire ant hills. I mean, they think a dick is a clit, so why not just go all out with it?


----------



## Hakurei Zero (Jul 8, 2018)

There once was a pc-minded Vice maggot
Who couldn't accept that some are quite faggot
Made an article online about bedroom joys
On how to blow those not-so-fem-boys
She could not be more wrong in all of the lands
"Sucking trans is not like with Daves, Marks, and Stans!"
Had included terms that sugarcoat, such as the horrid "girl-dick"
When it was nothing more than a flaccid, rancid pregnancy-stick
Referred to them as women, when they were but men
After all, a lady does not produce and secrete semen
You cannot call yourself female unless you have a vagina
Not anywhere, not America, not Thailand, not China
But, that is the very mindset of the SJW loon
"They are female, even if they are a non-op troon"
Men who partake in cock, no matter how girl, are very gay
But, I can't say shit about homo, 'cause I like pussy anyway​


----------



## Judge Holden (Jul 8, 2018)

Hakurei Zero said:


> There once was a pc-minded Vice maggot
> Who couldn't accept that some are quite faggot
> Made an article online about bedroom joys
> On how to blow those not-so-fem-boys
> ...


_>TFW you read a funny poem on kiwifarms_


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 8, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> _>TFW you read a funny poem on kiwifarms_



Every time you make one of these abominations a new demon that looks exactly like it is unleashed from the fires of Gehenna.


----------



## DN 420 (Jul 8, 2018)

Haha this is awesome God is dead.


----------



## Providence (Jul 8, 2018)

There are men in wigs, somewhere, right now, sucking farts out of each others assholes.  I can never not know that again.


----------



## Splendid (Jul 8, 2018)

Why not just make an article on blowjobs and it your readers are so rock stupid that they can't put two and two together, you just put something about how this also works for non-ops right up front?


----------



## VoidMachine (Jul 9, 2018)

The moment you consider looking for advice on "Eating out" troons is the moment you should consider blowing a fully loaded Desert Eagle instead.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 9, 2018)

Yep, here it is. This is the sign. Society is broken.  You fools went and broke human society.

This is exactly the same as a guide to converting from a lesbian to a straight woman.  Like this could be copied and pasted from one of those sick "Sexual Normalization" camps the crazy weirdo christian cults run.

Hey idiots. You're letting men tell lesbians they have to have sex with them.  At least the incels are decent enough to only claim straight women owe them sex.  

This isn't exactly horseshoe theory, but it's something all right...  Contrarian isn't a political position.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2018)

So, basically, how to suck a dude's dick.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 9, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> So, basically, how to suck a dude's dick.


But in a gay way.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jul 9, 2018)

> And if your partner is into scrotum play, in _Girl Sex 101_, Moon suggests a technique she calls the “Flying Squirrel,” which involves gently gripping the scrotum skin, making sure not to grab the testes or tubes, and pulling the skin over the top of her glans.




Up next "How to eat out a tranny stinkditch"

Also, iirc the vagus nerve doesn't go all the way to the anus.

Didn't trannies like, feel dysphoria when misgendered? Why would they want to have someone sucking the appendage they so desperately want to get rid of?


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 10, 2018)

So it's 9AM here in Brexitland as of this post. I've just finished a night shift so it's technically my evening and I've NEVER been so glad to be drinking in the early morning.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Sep 8, 2021)

tl;dr rim that bussy.


----------

